# The top 10 design tips for making a tshirt store online?



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys

New to this, wondering from you all in your opinion what you would include as the top 10 must have design features on a website... the 10 most important things you feel a tshirt store online SHOULD have in order for it to work well...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Thread: 5 Best Practice Tips for creating a successful T-Shirt Website?


----------



## PornRockGear.com (Jul 21, 2006)

ditto on reading and using the "5 best practice tips thread"...

i'm pretty sure this is stated in the 5 best..but i will reiterate..
- ease of use and site navigation
- simplicity in design
- clearly state what your product is (i.e, t-shirt, women's raglan, size, color, etc.)
- and of course, the steps required to purchase a shirt

--
ezra


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

thritto on reading the thread that Solmu linked to. Packed with great info on designing an effective t-shirt website.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

quadritto to all of the above


----------

